# Just starting in NC!



## Xclusive (Jul 12, 2018)

Raised in NC and love the regional taste here. Just got a Smoke Hollow 4 in 1 for super cheap and moving hobbies to learning how to smoke. I'm particularly interested in learning pork shoulders and brisket and hoping to have a decent recipe by the end of this year through experimenting and changing only a few variables each meat.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome and congrats on the new smoker. Lots of folks here to help you attain brisket and pork shoulder nirvana. Have fun experimenting. You'll eventually come with with your go-to rub, sauce, and cook process. The great part is, even when it doesn't turn out great it still tastes good!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
Pork shoulder is pretty easy, but brisket may take a couple tries!
Al


----------



## dcecil (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome and good luck on your quest.  Lots of people here to help and point you in the right direction


----------



## kruizer (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Geebs (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome! As Al said, the butts wont take long to master but the brisket may take some time.


----------



## AllAces (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## weedeater (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome from NW Georgia. 
You’ve come to a happy place. 
Butts are a good choice to experiment with.  Brisket on the other hand is an exspensive experiment in my area.  

Weedeater


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 13, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana. Ive got some experience but still pretty new here too. This site is a great place to learn from and get great ideas from the more experienced members. Welcome aboard!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 13, 2018)

Welcome to the site, make sure you show us the results of your experiments. 

Chris


----------



## phatbac (Jul 13, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from NC!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## LanceR (Jul 13, 2018)

Welcome from Pinnacle (Stokes County), NC.  Where are you?


----------



## Tipster_621 (Jul 14, 2018)

Welcome, fellow NC'er!!  Checking in from Archdale.  Good luck with your new smoker!  Definitely get comfortable with butts and shoulders first.  They're pretty forgiving, and you'll learn a lot about your smoker in the process before tackling a brisket.


----------

